# Upgrading a package in pfSense (FreeBSD 10.3)



## Eponymous (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to FreeBSD and I've got a pfSense (FreeBSD 10.3) box.

I installed a package like this:


```
pkg add http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/release_3/All/ossec-hids-client-2.8.2.txz
```

In pfSense, the default FreeBSD 10.3 repositories are not included in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf which is why I installed it like this.

I was just wondering what my options are for keeping this package up to date in a setup like this?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Eponymous (Dec 1, 2016)

No problem.


----------

